# s2disk hangs

## ese002

I'm trying to get hibernate working on my 32-bit desktop system with 16GB of RAM.

uname -v returns

Linux crab 3.8.13-gentoo #5 SMP Fri Jun 7 18:14:24 PDT 2013 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570 CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Swap is set to /dev/sda11 which is 32GB.

Running s2disk gets to  0% done writing image and proceeds no further.   Any idea what could get going wrong?

Most of my volumes are mirrored using mdadm but I moved swap to a raw partition because I thought it  might have trouble with a mirrored swap.   No change.

----------

## Hu

Why are you using a 32-bit kernel on a machine with 16GB of RAM?  It may work, but I see no reason to do it.

My first guess would be that something about 32-bit s2disk does not handle such a large memory system.  Can you interrupt s2disk when it stalls?  Does the kernel print anything helpful if you set it to verbose output before triggering s2disk?

----------

## ese002

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Why are you using a 32-bit kernel on a machine with 16GB of RAM?  It may work, but I see no reason to do it.

 

It's an upgrade.  The prior hardware was not 64-bit capable and the upgrade process is a bit messy and storage hungry.  I'll do it when I upgrade the disk.    Surprisingly, the motivation for 64-bit is rather weak.  I can still use all the memory with a 32-bit kernel with caveat that no single program can access more than 4GB (or maybe it's 2GB).   A few apps top out in the neighbourhood of 1.5GB but that's it.

 *Hu wrote:*   

> My first guess would be that something about 32-bit s2disk does not handle such a large memory system.  Can you interrupt s2disk when it stalls?  Does the kernel print anything helpful if you set it to verbose output before triggering s2disk?

 

I set suspend loglevel =9 in suspend.conf but I don't see anything that looks like an error. The kernel messages look like a normal shutdown.

I don't see anything new from s2disk itself.  Are the log levels documented anywhere?

There is no option to interrupt.  Back space does nothing.  Caps lock still works, though, so keyboard interrupts are still be handled.

----------

## ese002

 *Hu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My first guess would be that something about 32-bit s2disk does not handle such a large memory system.  Can you interrupt s2disk when it stalls?

 

That does seem likely.  I built a kernel with high memory disabled and s2disk ran properly and powered off the machine.  The recovery failed but I think that's a different problem and one not worth investigating until I can get s2disk running with full memory.

----------

## shazeal

You could just build a 64 bit kernel and use it with your 32bit userland until you can be bothered changing the whole system. Saying that I cannot get any of the s2*** stuff to work with my 64 bit machine with 16GB of ram. It just never turns off.

----------

## Small_Penguin

Use tuxonice with tuxonice-userui instead of s2disk. It's superior than the other solutions and has nice debugging options. An 8GiB swap file for hibernation will be plenty; I've set the image size to 4GiB here (with lzo compression enabled) and have no problems so far.

BTW: With that hardware, you really should switch to a 64-bit kernel. Most (of course especially multimedia) apps _will_ run faster, even though that has not always been the case in the past.

----------

